# Bear Kodiak



## revy_ajax (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a Bear Kodiak Recurve that has been in my barn for years. It was my father's bow. As near as I can tell from reading the bow is dated from 1955 to 1959, Leather grip, in very nice condition. The numbers etched on the bow are as follows, 
A
DY558
64"
53#
I do not have a string for the bow, but as I recall when the bow was strung there was a twist on one of the ends.
The bow means very little to me. Question: Does anyone have a rough idea of it's value, and if this twist is a problem, can it be corrected.
Thanks
C


----------



## deant (Jan 8, 2007)

*kodiak*

http://www.fredbear-online.com/

Check out the bow identifier on the website. If that doesnt help I could help with some photos. Serial numbers only help tell the year on 1965 to 1969. Kodiaks have the higher values. If its a 59 or 60 it could be worth a bit Ive seen some 1959s go for over $1500. I think $400 to $500 is more realistic for a decent one. Being 64inches instead of 60inches hurts a bit.

For twist first try holding it a bit past straight while some one runs warm water on the limb then after 5minutes or so have them turn it to cold.
If this doesnt work ive clamped them a bit past straight then warmed them up with a hair drier then left them clamped for a few days.,
Dean


----------



## revy_ajax (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Dean....... I will take your advice...


----------

